# Needed - Installation of Whole House Filtration System



## penkei (Mar 15, 2016)

Marsha - I just rented a house near La Fonda and I'm looking for someone to install a whole house filtration system (perhaps someone out of Rosarito?). I'm new to this forum and can't figure out how to start a new thread/post... errr....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

penkei said:


> Marsha - I just rented a house near La Fonda and I'm looking for someone to install a whole house filtration system (perhaps someone out of Rosarito?). I'm new to this forum and can't figure out how to start a new thread/post... errr....


I'll do it for you. No problem.

In future, click on the *Post a New Thread* icon to start a new thread.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

penkei said:


> Marsha - I just rented a house near La Fonda and I'm looking for someone to install a whole house filtration system (perhaps someone out of Rosarito?). I'm new to this forum and can't figure out how to start a new thread/post... errr....


penkei, there is a Home Depot in Rosarito where you can purchase a reverse osmosis system...and have a plumber install it......Costco also carries RO systems.........


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> penkei, there is a Home Depot in Rosarito where you can purchase a reverse osmosis system...and have a plumber install it......Costco also carries RO systems.........


Chicois8 : We have a Rotoplas RO system which we purchased from HD for around 250-275 USD. It sits under the kitchen sink and has - I believe - 4 filters plus the RO membrane. Unfortunately - that is not a 'whole house' system which costs many times that amount. 

We are on well water. The community does test the water perhaps twice a year and recently warned to not drink the water from the tap. Anything that goes down our throats comes through the RO system. Showers etc come straight from the tinaco/cistern which have a crude filter.

Where we live there is only one company which deals in whole home systems. We had them quote and they were pricey. And maintenance was pricey as well. In these parts it costs around 5000 pesos to have your water tested - I want to say by UNAM ? A google search for filtration systems in Rosarito has some very promising results.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You're going to do home improvement on a *rental*! Just the opportunity the owner needs to raise the rent because of improvements.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> You're going to do home improvement on a *rental*! Just the opportunity the owner needs to raise the rent because of improvements.


When we rented the first year we were here - the Mexican owners who were living in the US told us they were willing to cover ANY expenses we thought were required. We put a new gas tank on the roof, they covered it. I complained that watering with a hose took too much time, he suggested we install a sprinkler system. But - I think we were paying something like 17,000 pesos / month in rent.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I'll do it for you. No problem.
> 
> In future, click on the *Post a New Thread* icon to start a new thread.


I first read this as you offering to install the filtration system for him.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I first read this as you offering to install the filtration system for him.


As if I could - very funny, Will!


----------

